# The Briefing



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 31, 2016)

Al Mohlers program "The Briefing" appears to have stopped. Does anyone know if it will commence again?

It is very helpful and informative.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey brother,

I believe Dr Mohler is on his summer break. I haven't listened to his latest briefing, but, I believe that if he is currently on his break, he would have announced it on his latest podcast. He also would've announced the date of which The Briefing would commence again (in the latest podcast).


----------



## Mikey (Jul 31, 2016)

"We’ll be watching the world with you during the month of July, and we’ll be back with a 2016–2017 season of _The Briefing_ on Monday, August 1, 2016." - Dr Al Mohler

http://www.albertmohler.com/2016/07/01/briefing-07-01-16/


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 31, 2016)

I think he generally takes off at least a month in the Summer. Some who listen regularly complain of withdrawal symptoms! I like listening to it but haven't ever found the time to make it part of my everyday routine. 

His longer podcast, Thinking in Public, is also well worth listening to. He does one every month or two. It is usually an interview with the author of a recent book.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks all. I now see the note saying they are starting 1 August.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2016)

It's funny. I thought the thread was a celebration that the season has re-started. I think I'm on my 4th year of listening to The Briefing. I really appreciate it. I nearly forgot it was back on today until I saw it in my feed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2016)

The Briefing is my main way to find out what is going on in the culture. Enjoy it mostly for that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 1, 2016)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Briefing is my main way to find out what is going on in the culture. Enjoy it mostly for that.



Even though it is pretty basic, I really should listen to it instead of whatever is on talk radio when I'm in the car. And it's a lot less time consuming than reading endless blogs and social media.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2016)

For those checking it out, make sure you subscribe to Thinking in Public and listen to every back episode...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2016)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Thanks for the heads up



Listen especially to the latest interview with the autor of The Fractured Republic and then buy the book (along with Hillbilly Elegy).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2016)

From what I have read (especially in the Rod Dreher interview with Vance) Hillbilly Elegy is basically a story of my life. 

There is also a website called "Ricochet" that has a great interview with Levin.


----------

